

LayerVault is shutting down - jeremymcanally
https://layervault.com/?

======
ereckers
Pretty straight up reasoning:

> Some folks may be wondering: Why? We will try to share our experience as
> best we can via post-mortems and blog posts, but the short answer is simple:
> _we failed to make LayerVault financially viable, exhausted our existing
> capital reserves, and were unable to secure additional capital to sustain
> uninterrupted service. We ran out of money._ Although the service will
> cease, we’re still hopeful that the technology may find a home.

